# Bird eating spider



## Cain04 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, the girlfriends spider, has overnight gone and laid/spun an egg sack.
Im not sure how old the spider is, we have had her (finally certain its a female ) for about 3-4 months now.

So i guess the question is, why has she laid? Is it common for them to lay unfertilized egg sacks?
I have tried a Google search but couldn't really find any thing.

As always any help is appreciated.

Cheers
Cain


----------



## Insectboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi
Sounds like she was wild caught while fertilized.


----------



## Radar (Aug 24, 2014)

If you bought it as an adult, which you have, she's wild caught and was gravid when caught. They can store sperm across seasons indefinitely until the shed their skin. Do not disturb her or there's a good chance she will eat it.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 27, 2016)

one of my spiders waiting for dinner


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Mar 27, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> one of my spiders waiting for dinner



That is terrifying. Excuse me while I change my pants . . .


----------

